# Costa coffee



## Frenchie mum (May 10, 2022)

Always like a Costa after work on a Friday as a treat. I was used to having a small latte with a syrup added. Since diagnosis I have tried the almond latte but do not like it at all. I have changed to flat white with a sugar free syrup . Does anyone have any idea of the lower carb options, as I don't want to give up my treat?


----------



## rebrascora (May 10, 2022)

I don't visit Costa so can't really advise on their menu options but I drink my coffee with real cream and it is my daily treat and a real luxury and comfort. I always said that I wouldn't drink coffee if I couldn't have it with sugar, but since diagnosis and cutting sugar from my diet, my morning coffee with double cream is heaven. 
Just to clarify, cream is lower carb than milk and the creaminess of it takes the bitterness off the coffee.


----------



## Frenchie mum (May 10, 2022)

That does sound nice. I worry because I'm trying to lose weight about the fat in the cream.  I have been carb counting , have a food diary and have lost a stone over the past 8 weeks since diagnosis. I had a couple of weeks when the weight loss halted. When I looked back on my food diary I noticed I'd had berries with double cream a few times and wondered if that was hindering my weight loss.? I stopped the cream (and peanuts actually), the weight moved again after that. I'm new to all this, so tryingy different approaches.


----------



## Bloden (May 10, 2022)

Well done on the weight loss @Frenchie mum - it sounds like you’re doing really well, and making changes that you can sustain.  Is there any info on Costa’s website, with carb counts, so that you can compare drinks?


----------



## Frenchie mum (May 10, 2022)

Thank you, I am trying and realise this is for life. I will look on the website and see what I can find. Also wondering what members do on special occasions like their birthdays? Can you just have a blowout for one day and get back on track?


----------



## Lucyr (May 10, 2022)

The lowest carb option would be a black americano, but if you don't like that then a white americano would be less carbs than a cappucino or a latte. They do have carb counts available online https://www.costa.co.uk/docs/store-allergen-guide.pdf


----------



## Frenchie mum (May 10, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> The lowest carb option would be a black americano, but if you don't like that then a white americano would be less carbs than a cappucino or a latte. They do have carb counts available online https://www.costa.co.uk/docs/store-allergen-guide.pdf


----------



## Frenchie mum (May 10, 2022)

Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## nonethewiser (May 13, 2022)

Really like Costa coffee, only ever get white americano & it has no effect on bg levels, use reusable mugs as you get double amount of beans on app so quicker to free coffee offer.


----------



## JaffH (May 13, 2022)

I'm also a coffee lover. I used to drink coffee from Costa. Now I have an Italian coffee machine myself.
Agree that a black American is the lowest carb option. I usually do espresso and add low-fat milk.


----------



## Vonny (May 13, 2022)

I allow myself 1 flat white a week as a treat! Yes, americano is the best option, but I figure if you are doing this for life, you need to factor in what you can cope with, and I *need* that weekly flat white! I compensate with other options during the other 6 days of the week and am still losing weight slowly.


----------



## rayray119 (May 13, 2022)

i tend to have stuck to Americas since being deloused(sometimes with a tiny bit of milk)i used tp always have lattés oar some other milky coffee)  at first it waas because i don't want to do an extra injection and wasn't having carbs between meals then but no if the coffee ends more milky then intended i don't like it so you could find you'll get used it and not want the milk after a while    oh also once asked to looked at the back of the sugar free syrup in costa and to no surprise it still had carbs in


----------



## Frenchie mum (May 16, 2022)

Thank to everyone for your help and replies. I think I love this forum.


----------



## NewdiabeticRo (May 18, 2022)

Frenchie mum said:


> Always like a Costa after work on a Friday as a treat. I was used to having a small latte with a syrup added. Since diagnosis I have tried the almond latte but do not like it at all. I have changed to flat white with a sugar free syrup . Does anyone have any idea of the lower carb options, as I don't want to give up my treat?


Have you tried oat milk with sugarfree syrup? I much prefer it over almond milk x


----------



## rayray119 (May 18, 2022)

NewdiabeticRo said:


> Have you tried oat milk with sugarfree syrup? I much prefer it over almond milk x


i asked to look at the back of the suger free syup in costa once it still has carbs in


----------



## rebrascora (May 18, 2022)

NewdiabeticRo said:


> Have you tried oat milk with sugarfree syrup? I much prefer it over almond milk x


Oat milk is higher in carbs than almond milk, so may be something to consider if you drink a lot of coffee, but not as environmentally unfriendly, if that matters to you.


----------



## rayray119 (May 18, 2022)

looking at the cota cofffie website the alterative milks apear to be sweeted so thats somthing to bear in mind.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (May 18, 2022)

I have always been a coffee drinker, however, I have since the 1970s only ever drank strong black coffee and expresso without sweeteners or sugars, just love it as it comes.   I rarely have a dolop of extra thick double cream on top which is also lovely.


----------



## NewdiabeticRo (May 18, 2022)

Oh I did not know that. Thank you for the information. I am however struggling to figure this out. I ate an approximate 350 calorie lunch which included red meat and soda bread (total carbs around 40g) and my 2 hour post lunch blood sugar was 4.3. My blood sugar does not cross 6 no matter what I eat (except for half a tub of low calorie ice cream - that made it 8). And I'm on 500mg SR Metformin twice a day so I'm really confused.


rebrascora said:


> Oat milk is higher in carbs than almond milk, so may be something to consider if you drink a lot of coffee, but not as environmentally unfriendly, if that matters to you.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 18, 2022)

What was your HbA1C as all those readings sound as if you are in normal range and your body is acting as if not diabetic.
40g carbs in one meal would push the blood glucose of quite a few Type 2 folk sky high.
Calories don't really have much influence of blood glucose unless all the calories are from carbs.


----------



## NewdiabeticRo (May 18, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> What was your HbA1C as all those readings sound as if you are in normal range and your body is acting as if not diabetic.
> 40g carbs in one meal would push the blood glucose of quite a few Type 2 folk sky high.
> Calories don't really have much influence of blood glucose unless all the calories are from carbs.


It was 109 (IFCC) when diagnosed 2 weeks ago but I also had pyelonephritis and high stress levels and cortisol was through the roof. The stress is still there, actually more has added but the pyelonephritis has cleared. They said it was stress induced early onset type 2 as I'm only 25 but I'm South Asian and BMI of 27. I've lost 2.5 kg of weight since diagnosis as well.
I'm not super active (have a few things to sort out before I can dedicate my time to fitness) but I try to walk 1-1.5 miles a day


----------



## Leadinglights (May 18, 2022)

NewdiabeticRo said:


> It was 109 (IFCC) when diagnosed 2 weeks ago but I also had pyelonephritis and high stress levels and cortisol was through the roof. The stress is still there, actually more has added but the pyelonephritis has cleared. They said it was stress induced early onset type 2 as I'm only 25 but I'm South Asian and BMI of 27. I've lost 2.5 kg of weight since diagnosis as well.
> I'm not super active (have a few things to sort out before I can dedicate my time to fitness) but I try to walk 1-1.5 miles a day


It does seem a bit strange that your readings are as low as they are with an HbA1C of 109mmol/mol you would expect them to be substantially higher at this early stage. 
Keep a good eye on your diet but I would make a note of hat you are eating and drinking with a record of your blood glucose readings and hopefully your diabetic support will make sense of it.
I wonder if the other things that were going on have affected your HbA1C test so it might be worth asking for it to be repeated just to confirm your diagnosis.


----------



## Lucyr (May 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> i asked to look at the back of the suger free syup in costa once it still has carbs in


That’s because sugar free doesn’t mean carb free. Costa use monin sugar free syrups, they’re about 10g carb (and 0g sugar) per 100ml of syrup, but they don’t put 100ml in your drink so it won’t add many carbs. Let’s say it’s 25ml in a medium/large drink, that’s only 3g carbs so not going to have much impact. Of course it may be less than 25ml they put in so realistically 2g


----------



## rayray119 (May 18, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> That’s because sugar free doesn’t mean carb free. Costa use monin sugar free syrups, they’re about 10g carb (and 0g sugar) per 100ml of syrup, but they don’t put 100ml in your drink so it won’t add many carbs. Let’s say it’s 25ml in a medium/large drink, that’s only 3g carbs so not going to have much impact. Of course it may be less than 25ml they put in so realistically 2g


I know that I was making others aware of it because they seemed to be sujesting it was a better option.   I'm fully aware suger free doesn't mean carb free. That's exactly why I asked to look at back as you can see with my earlier startment I said "to no surprise"


----------



## rayray119 (May 18, 2022)

Actually they sometimes can put quite a lot in your drink speaking from experience. It will just depend on the person severing you .


----------



## Lucyr (May 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> I know that I was making others aware of it because they seemed to be sujesting it was a better option.   I'm fully aware suger free doesn't mean carb free. That's exactly why I asked to look at back as you can see with my earlier startment I said "to no surprise"


They are right though as sugar free syrups are a better option, 2-3g carbs from sugar free syrup is much less compared to a sugary syrup or a milky drink


----------



## rayray119 (May 18, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> They are right though as sugar free syrups are a better option, 2-3g carbs from sugar free syrup is much less compared to a sugary syrup or a milky drink


Sorry I thought it looked before and it was a lot I must have read it wrong or something. It did have really small writing. I'll have to have another look


----------



## Lucyr (May 18, 2022)

rayray119 said:


> Sorry I thought it looked before and it was a lot I must have read it wrong or something. It did have really small writing. I'll have to have another look








						MONIN: a wide range of syrups and flavours to make cocktails, coffees
					

Find all the iconic MONIN product ranges: Le Sirop de MONIN, Le Fruit de MONIN, La Sauce de MONIN and more. Over 150 flavours gathered on a single website, accompanied by tips and advice for bar and restaurant professionals, plus trends and recipes for cocktails and hot drinks!




					www.monin.com


----------

